# OCE' 9400 question



## Miller2001 (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey,

I am looking to purchase a used OCE' 9400 scanner/printer. I have read through all the manuals that come with it, but I still have a question.


Will it be compatable with a computer running windows XP?

Do I need any special hardware/drivers to "print to file". I would like to scan archive large format paper in a digital format (PDF, JPEG, etc.).

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Since they have drivers on their site all the way through Vista-64, I suspect you won't have a problem with XP.

http://global.oce.com/products/9400/downloads.aspx


----------

